# Sams Club fail



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

The wife and I were at Sams club doing a little shopping. I knew I was going to need a new battery soon so I wanted to see what they had. They carry Duracell car batteries there....I never knew Duracell mad an automotive battery....They do. The prices were a little shocking. They had an AGM battery that fit my Explorer for $99 on sale. 



The 20 something attendant in the tire and battery section comes over to offer his assistance. I tell him that I would like to purchase the afore mentioned AGM for $99. He gets out his trusty book and asks what vehichle I have. I give him the info and let him know that it takes a group 65. He proceeds to tell me that my vehichle doesn't need that battery and it's a waste of money. I explain why I need that battery. He says no....And he refuses to sell me the AGM insisting I buy the one his book says I need. The $69 special. 


How does an individual get a job at one of these stores? Is there any knowledge required at all? The wife can see that my patience is running thin and she suggests we go elsewhere. 


The wife is very good at keeping me from causing a scene. So I listened and we ended up at Sears and bought a Diehard Platinum for $219.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

how does someone at a store refuse to sell somebody something, especially when it costs more than what they are trying to sell you, i thought stores were in the business of making money.................


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

jcorkin said:


> how does someone at a store refuse to sell somebody something, especially when it costs more than what they are trying to sell you, i thought stores were in the business of making money.................


You have common sense just like I do. I wasn't very happy at all. I should have just asked for a manager. Like I said. My wife could tell I was losing my cool and it was the right thing to get me out of there. I was curious about a $99 agm battery though. Now that I'm home on the PC apparantly Duracell automotive batteries are made by Deka.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, rather than asking to talk to a manager and buying what you wanted for $99, you went somewhere else and spent an extra $120 on a different battery? 

The use of the word 'fail' in the title seems to have been misplaced.... lol.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> So, rather than asking to talk to a manager and buying what you wanted for $99, you went somewhere else and spent an extra $120 on a different battery?
> 
> The use of the word 'fail' in the title seems to have been misplaced.... lol.


You are probobly correct. :dunce2:


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

in the end I'm sure you have a better battery that will perform better and last longer than that duracell would have so its not a total loss on spending more.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

jcorkin said:


> in the end i sure you have a better battery that will perform better and last longer than that duracell would have so its not a total loss on spending more.


That's basically what the wife said. I should just listen to her more often....Then again she just told me I drink too much......:surprised:


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

got the Diehard Platinum myself after my gold wouldn't hold a charge anymore... got credited because it was still under warranty and the platinum was on sale... i think i only ended up paying like $90 bucks for the best battery they make and I love it..WIN!


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Diehard Platinum and Interstate Megatron Plus are solid batteries. Good choice


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I'm loving my Platinum after getting rid of the Optima. Besides it sounding like the starter is on steroids, I have not found the limit of the runtime. My system is triggered by ignition on, not accessory so I have a few systems running when listening with the engine off. The Optima literally had about 5 minutes worth of runtime. Just today I spaced it and left the system running with the engine off while cleaning the car for about 30 minutes and it started up the same as it always does. I got the group 35 before realizing the 34/78 fits my car and has an extra 140CCA and 30 minutes of runtime. It's all overkill anyway, especially the CCA. I don't need 880 especially when the stock battery had 500 and the car never sees temps below 32F. But that OCD part of me wants it anyway especially since all Platinums are the same price. My system is pretty efficient, 2 class D amps and subs that require very little power but I was playing it pretty loud for 30 minutes so I could hear it over the vacuum and it cranked over just as quick as normal.

I'm not big into how the car cranks over but it really is odd just how much of a difference there is now. It surprises me sometimes when I'm not ready for it. My subwoofer issue with the HD900/5 is now gone just like the JL tech said. It was low battery voltage when I was going from playing the stereo for a few minutes and starting the car. I can play it, have the headlights and anything else going and the sub always comes on. I went from a battery that should have been replaced a couple years ago to an above average battery so that's probably part of why it's so impressive.

While I think the manager should have been called out in this case and $99 is awesome for an AGM battery, I believe this Diehard is a great battery. Whether it's worth the extra money is up to the individual but I seriously doubt anyone will be disappointed with it and the warranty is great with 4 years free replacement and 100 months pro-rated. The car is going to sit for 4 days next week and for the first time I'm not worried about it not starting.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

IMO the "fail" is not with Sam's Club. You paid MORE $$$ for LESS battery.

>^..^<


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Catman said:


> IMO the "fail" is not with Sam's Club. You paid MORE $$$ for LESS battery.
> 
> >^..^<



Well, the OP has agreed that he paid more, and has been humble about it. How did he get less battery? 

Also, the fail is indeed with Sam's.... how could it not be? Do you think this is a shining example of a stellar employee? Atypical? IF this was related to a manager, would they be proud?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I went to Sears a while back to get a new hook tool to remove trim and run wires...I lost my old one. When I asked for a cotter pin extractor, the sales rep said that I don't need a specific too to remove cotter pins and started telling me about alternate ways of removal...screwdriver and pliers. When I told him never mind that, just show me where the cotter pin extractors were, he got a bit crass.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Catman said:


> IMO the "fail" is not with Sam's Club. You paid MORE $$$ for LESS battery.
> 
> >^..^<


How do you figure it was less battery?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

When I make a purchase for somethuing like this I do my research. I look at reviews and Of course I look here if it's audio related. It's really not in my character to buy something like this and take a chance so to speak. Was the $99 Duracell too good to be true? Quite possibly. So I bought a battery that has a proven track record and not one bad review that I could find. Did I spend more than i initially intended to spend? Yes....Did I buy a good battery? I sure did. So how did I get less battery?


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea the Duracell stuff is made by Deka and is a very good battery. Even though the AGM was $99 SAMs makes less money on it than the $69 battery but it don't make sense why he wouldn't sell you what you wanted. It's a damn shame!! Anyway the battery you got is also a very good battery made by Enersys the makers of odyssey. In the end You got a good battery so you did good!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> How do you figure it was less battery?


He added >^..^<

...this makes it true :laugh:


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow I wish I had taken a look at Sams the last time I was there. $99 for an AMG I would have stocked up on like 10


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

You are too nice a guy, I would have said are you going to sell me the F battery or not? I like to help people but when it comes to me spending money they better earn it, and at the least I'll get what I want if I'm after a particular item. Have to say I've never had issues at Sams here and bought a lot of tires there and other stuff, but sure it all depends on the area or employee.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sam's is owned by Walmart and their store policy is not to sell anything that is not considered OEM on an automobile.I worked there for about a year and quit because of [email protected]#$ like this.
He looked in his book and it told him what battery was supposed to be in that car and that was all he could sell or loose his job.
If you take a set of tires there to have mounted on your car they look it up and if its not the OEM size they will refuse to install them.
The only way to get them mounted there is if you take the wheels off the car and take them in.I've seen people do it in the parking lot many times.
They might not even do that now, its been years since I worked there.
But I still dont doubt your guy was an idiot.
Walmart sucks.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> You are too nice a guy, I would have said are you going to sell me the F battery or not? I like to help people but when it comes to me spending money they better earn it, and at the least I'll get what I want if I'm after a particular item. Have to say I've never had issues at Sams here and bought a lot of tires there and other stuff, but sure it all depends on the area or employee.


I would have taken that route in a heartbeat 20 yrs ago. I have been able to lighten my temper as I have gotten older with the assistance of the wife.


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

ou812 said:


> I would have taken that route in a heartbeat 20 yrs ago. I have been able to lighten my temper as I have gotten older with the assistance of the wife.


A good friend of mine worked for Sams Club for about 10 years, I know their mindset, and my wife always steers me in the right direction as well.
It's all good


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

This seems to be a trend that I am seeing where people go out of their way not to sell you somthing. I will share a little sales story on this subject. 

Through a long run of events I ended up with spare 63" plasma. Mint in box aside from a cracked screen. Well my buddy asks if he can have it and we would just replace the screen. So I tell him sure give me $200 for it and ill even replace the screen when it comes in. We find the screen for $1100 shipped after core and all that jazz, this puts him at $1300 for a $2700 plasma, he is stoked. 

Well after trying to order the screen 5-6 times from places online(they all told us they can only ship to a repair center), we head to sears repair center local and ask to place the order. At first everything is going smooth, then "The Supervisor" comes out and explains how we are wasting our money and would be better off buying a new tv.

After calmly trying to just order the screen anyway my buddy finally looses it and gives the guy a few choice words as a parting gift. Three months later we finally are able to just go through samsung and pay another $150 but no BS hassle or anything.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> So, rather than asking to talk to a manager and buying what you wanted for $99, you went somewhere else and spent an extra $120 on a different battery?
> 
> The use of the word 'fail' in the title seems to have been misplaced.... lol.


lol, thinking the same thing. I would have asked to talk to his manager. no reason someone cant sell you what you want if you have the money to buy it. telling you that you dont need it and refusing to sell it to you is asinine!


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

minbari said:


> lol, thinking the same thing. I would have asked to talk to his manager. no reason someone cant sell you what you want if you have the money to buy it. telling you that you dont need it and refusing to sell it to you is asinine!


As was mentioned earlier in this thread and I learned recently buying tires.......It seems these stores only allow their employees to sell or install the exact item that came oem in a car. I have a tire size on my Explorer that is 2 sizes bigger than stock. I called a few stores and they refused to put anything other than the stock size on my Ex. 


While I think it's an assinine policy and it shouldn't apply to a battery it is what it is.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

ou812 said:


> As was mentioned earlier in this thread and I learned recently buying tires.......It seems these stores only allow their employees to sell or install the exact item that came oem in a car. I have a tire size on my Explorer that is 2 sizes bigger than stock. I called a few stores and they refused to put anything other than the stock size on my Ex.
> 
> 
> While I think it's an assinine policy and it shouldn't apply to a battery it is what it is.


Look up the "TREAD act" and reasons it came about. The price tag from the exploded/firestone debacle was massive and caused long term issues that affect all of us.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

danno14 said:


> Look up the "TREAD act" and reasons it came about. The price tag from the exploded/firestone debacle was massive and caused long term issues that affect all of us.


I remember when that whole thing happened. There was a lot of finger pointing going on between ford and firestone. I think the blame ended up on ford....the next gen explorer got an independant rear.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I don't think it had anything to do with the suspension, the live axle will actually have better wear characteristics. From what I remember, Ford recommended a lower inflation pressure than Firestone and the additional flex and resulting heat broke down the sidewalls.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> I don't think it had anything to do with the suspension, the live axle will actually have better wear characteristics. From what I remember, Ford recommended a lower inflation pressure than Firestone and the additional flex and resulting heat broke down the sidewalls.


I remember the inflation debate but i thought the rear suspension had somthing to do with it....i could be wrong.


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

For car audio, my Diehard Gold was one of the best batteries ever. I'd recommend upper level Diehards to any audio enthusiast. My alternator was ****e back then too


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Last week I went tire/wheel shopping.... I new what I wanted, just attempted to see if local stores could match/beat tireracks price. 

One chain store stated/insisted that I use a 235 tire while other sites list 215 was the proper size. He states our site/info is correct & a 215 is wrong.... I then informed him I wanted a 225 & he was all pissed at me. I then told him the tires I wanted & of coarse they weren't available in 235's but were in the size I wanted. 

On wheels he insisted that it was stupid to consider a light wheel. Stated weight means nothing & that I wouldn't notice the difference between two wheels that are 5-10 lbs apart in weight. The ones I wanted were 20.3 lbs ea & he was trying to push 27-29lb wheels. Stated they WILL bend & that they are lighter due to not being made as well/strong. I then informed him I ran 18in forgeline's for several years w/o any bending issues.... they were 18-19 lbs for a 18in rim. Man it was frustrating.... I kept telling him I will not argue, what is your price on what I WANT not what you want to put on my car. Then he came up with the story about adding $500+ to tireracks price for install etc.

Went down the street.... shop beat tireracks price... sales guy didn't try to talk me into anything I didn't want.... so much happier


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

ou812 said:


> I remember the inflation debate but i thought the rear suspension had somthing to do with it....i could be wrong.


I remember watching Motor Trend or one of those auto review TV shows back before Spike was Spike. They attempted to recreate a blowout on the Explorers with the Firestone tires at 55, 65, and 75mph.

Needless to say the Explorer tracked straight and true each time, and suggested that it had to have been driver error that caused the accidents. 

Could have been Ford/Firestone's attempt at redemption, but it was an interesting test nonetheless.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

If Sam's/Wal-Mart is required to install the tires/battery that is linked to your specific vehicle in their little book & that's it, I can understand that. But, if you were just walking out the door with the Duracell (was that your intention?) then I don't understand the logic there from the so-called salesman.

I'm getting close to the point of needing a new battery, & unless I come across a steal on something, I'm definitely going with the Diehard Platinum.


----------

